# Green Connector?



## mramay (Apr 26, 2011)

A friend has an '03 Maxima GLE/SE with an engine problem - it won't run. He said the green connector on the back of the engine is broken and it is a part of the camshaft position sensor electronics (bank 1, firewall side). The picture (that I can't post because I'm a noob) shows a spring inside the connector and two or three wires leading away. He hasn't been able to find a connector in a salvage yard or at a dealer. 

So, what say you, Oh Nissan Experts??

Is this something that can be fixed with some JB Weld or must it be replaced? Anybody here have one they want to sell? Suggestions??

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You can go to a free image uploading site (i.e. imageshack) and they will give you a link to use for posting pics. There should be image tags '' to use.

Is it possible that it is only the camshaft position sensor wire?...or the sensor itself?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Connectors come in a Kent-Moore repair kit sent to Nissan and Infiniti dealers. It has connectors, pins, weather seals and the pin tools to replace broken connectors. Check with your dealer's service department. Otherwise, you would be left the options of finding one in a salvage yard or purchasing a new harness to get the connector, which is obviously a lot of money to spend for one harness connector.


----------



## mramay (Apr 26, 2011)

I believe he's been to the dealer to try to get this fixed but I'll double check. 

I'm an ex-Navy Electronics Tech so connectors are nothing new, but the spring in the connector is the confusing part to me. It's almost like this is more than an electrical connection?? If this is something that I can disassemble, make sure the electrical connections are intact then epoxy back together, the car will run. But that spring......


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The spring in the connector is for the release mechanism. Around 2000, Nissan changed the style of their harness connectors from lock tabs that pressed down to release the connector to connectors that had a spring loaded release in which you had to push the tab forward to unlock and simultaneously pull the connector rearward to disconnect. There are two problems with these connectors. First is, you have to use two hands to remove the connector as you need to push in on the release tab and pull back on the connector at the same time. The other is that dirt and small debris will work its way into the release mechanism and make it very difficult to get the connector to unlock.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

smj999smj said:


> First is, you have to use two hands to remove the connector as you need to push in on the release tab and pull back on the connector at the same time. The other is that dirt and small debris will work its way into the release mechanism and make it very difficult to get the connector to unlock.


Lovely design...lol
I mean, great for keeping it secure but a PITA for a DIYer.


----------



## mramay (Apr 26, 2011)

Then my supposition is that the connector is only an electrical connection, albeit a strange one, and if I take it apart and get the plug back on the camshaft sensor pins, it should be fine. Then we'll see what magic I can do with ty-wraps to keep in on there. Whaddya think??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do! Another feature of these style connectors is that they had provisions for tiny wires that could be used for telling the ECM if the harness connector was secured to the plug or not. Nissan never used these provisions on Nissan models that I am aware of, but may have used them on Infiniti models. If you look at the release mechanism, you can see the two tiny holes.


----------



## mramay (Apr 26, 2011)

Guess we're going to find out if the little wires are there. 

I was hoping someone here could say that with some toothpicks and a couple of paper clips, "this is how you fix the connector" but that doesn't sound like it's gonna happen. On to plan B, DIY. Thanks for the info though!!

I have three 1987 Mercedes that I'm maintaining (one 560SEL & two 560SECs) so this should be easy (he said with all fingers crossed). Stay tuned.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The little wires won't be on the Maxima harness. I believe I saw them on an Infiniti though; I think it was a Q45.


----------



## mramay (Apr 26, 2011)

Fixed!! thanks smj999smj for the advice. Pulled the connector and verified the wiring was in decent shape, then JB Welded it back together again. The engine now runs great once again.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

